# WANTED - FRONT HUB FOR 1892 VICTOR SPRING FORK BICYCLE



## mike cates (Jul 25, 2020)

Wanted front hub for a 1892 Victor sprung fork bicycle. 32 holes.

Mike Cates
(760) 473-6201 Calls only and NO TEXTS
cates0321@hotmail.com  EMAIL ME DIRECTLY


----------



## VELOCIPEDE (Sep 26, 2020)

great piece


----------



## mike cates (Oct 4, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Oct 11, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Oct 18, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Nov 2, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Nov 26, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Dec 14, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Dec 29, 2020)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Jan 10, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Jan 18, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Jan 26, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Feb 21, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Mar 20, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Apr 13, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (May 13, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Jun 17, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Jul 6, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Aug 5, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Sep 1, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Oct 3, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Nov 15, 2021)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Dec 14, 2021)

Bump


----------



## mike cates (Jan 7, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Feb 3, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Mar 4, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Apr 2, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (May 11, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Jun 17, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Jul 18, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Aug 13, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Sep 3, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Sep 10, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Sep 20, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Sep 29, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Oct 6, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Oct 12, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Oct 19, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Oct 28, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Nov 6, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Nov 13, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Nov 21, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Nov 30, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Dec 6, 2022)

bump


----------



## mike cates (Dec 14, 2022)

bump


----------

